# "Hallo World"-Fenster schließt sich



## testarrow (28. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab vor gut einer Stunde angefangen c++ zu lernen. Dazu habe ich angefangen das Buch "C++ in 21 Tagen" zu lesen und mich für die Umgebung "Dev-C++" entschieden. So!

Das erste Problem trat schon bei der Programmiereung von "hello world" auf.

Im Buch ist dafür vorgegeben:


```
include <iostream.h>
int main()
{
cout << "Hello World\n";
return 0;
}
```

Kompilieren funktioniert ohne Fehler. Doch wenn ich das Programm ausführe erscheint zwar das Dos-Fenster aber verschwindet wieder. Halt wie bei einer Batchdatei ohne "pause".

Davon, dass das Fenster verschwindet wird im Buch nichts erzählt. Im Gegenteil: "Drücken Sie die Leertaste, um das Programm zu beenden", heißt es. 

Wo liegt das problem? 


Eine frage noch: ist visual c++ eher zu empfehlen oder kann man alles was man in visual machen kann auch so mit c++ machen?

mfg

reco


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. August 2005)

In diesem Thread findest du auch eine Lösung zu deinem ersten Problem.
Was deine Frage angeht: Du kannst mit Dev C++ alles machen, was du auch mit Visual C++ machen kannst. Nur geht vieles mit Visual C++ einfach viel schneller und einfacher.


----------



## Tobias K. (28. August 2005)

moin


Außerdem wurde das noch in 100 anderen Threads besprochen.
Also bitte das nächste mal die Suchfunktion benutzen!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

